# New CPC-a is seeking a medical billing job in San Francisco, Ca



## jphiy@yahoo.com (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi there,

My name is Sri Warti, just recently received my CPC-a.

I live in San Francisco, ca. I'm willing to work for free to get my CPC with no a.

If you know any place that would have a job training for a new CPC-a, let me know, here is my email address jphiy@yahoo.com.

Thanks for your help in advance! 


*Sri Warti
1531 Thomas Ave.
San Francisco, Ca. 94124
415-324-9512
jphiy@yahoo.com*

Objective: Seeking to obtain any position in the professional field of Medical Office setting 

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS 
•	Detail oriented and trained well in medical administration support
•	Extensive educational training as a Medical Assistant and Billing and Coding
•	Knowledge of ICD-9-CM, CPT and HCPCS coding system
•	Insurance billing procedures
•	Familiarity of medical terminology
•	Capability to manage office manager
•	Full understanding of anatomy and physiology
•	Practice application of HIPAA policies and procedures
•	Data entry and alpha/numeric filing
•	Patient scheduling
•	Proven ability to master new technology
•	Excellent customer service skills


COMPUTER SKILLS

•	Microsoft Office 2007
•	ADP Payroll Software
•	Quickbooks Pro 2007
•	Medical Manager Software
•	10-Key by touch
•	Internet knowledge
•	Ability to type 65 wpm




INTERNSHIP
Saint Francis Medical Office, San Francisco, Ca.				July 2008 â€“ August 2008
•	Prepared patient's chart
•	Performed vital signs
•	Researched information pertaining to insurance 
•	Performed various medical administrative duties

EDUCATIONAL ACHIEVEMENTS
•	Heald College, San Francisco, Ca.
Diploma of Completion in Medical Insurance Billing and Coding
January 2009
•	Boston Reed College, Daly City, Ca.
Extensive training in Medical Assistant
August 2008
•	Persada Indonesia University, Jakarta, Indonesia
BS, Accounting 
July 2000


WORK HISTORY
Shumate Enterprises, LLC, San Francisco, Ca.				December 2007 â€“ Present
Accounting Assistant
•	Handle distribution for incoming and outgoing mail
•	Perform administrative duties
•	Calculate weekly payroll
•	Manage accounts payable and accounts receivable
•	Administer account reconciliation

Mobility Plus Transportation, Inc., San Francisco, Ca.			February 2005 â€“ December 2007
Accounting/Payroll Clerk
•	Managed and processed payroll bi weekly
•	Administered account reconciliation, financial reports, and accounts payable and accounts receivable
•	Managed employees' health insurance and other employees' benefits
•	Prepared daily deposit
•	Assisted with new hired documents
•	Prepared staff and driver meetings
•	Submit the bill online to Medicare/Medi-cal office based on the TAR (Treatment Authorization Request)
•	Performed other administrative duties

Tiffany's CafÃ© & Bakery, South San Francisco, Ca.			May 2001 â€“ January 2005
Gust Clerk/Customer Service
•	Run and reconciled credit card report
•	Performed cash transaction
•	Served food and beverages
•	Performed excellent customer service 

Central Asia Insurance, Jakarta, Indonesia				May 1996 â€“ January 2001
Accounting Assistant
•	Performed accounts payable and accounts receivable
•	Responsible for journal entries and bank reconciliation
•	Prepared daily deposit

Affiliation:
•	Member of the American Academy of Professional Coders  - 2008

Certification:
•	Certified Professional Coder (CPC-a) - 2010


----------

